# moving to rome! Need advice



## Jessiejane (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok so im a 23 year girl from Australia and want to move to italy rome for at least 6 months... My family is italian so i speak a little broken italian but not fluently. Will it be hard to get a job if i cant speak fluently? Or is there jobs that only require english? Im thinking about something in a hotel or something in the tourism industry. 

Thanks 
Jess


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jessiejane said:


> Ok so im a 23 year girl from Australia and want to move to italy rome for at least 6 months... My family is italian so i speak a little broken italian but not fluently. Will it be hard to get a job if i cant speak fluently? Or is there jobs that only require english? Im thinking about something in a hotel or something in the tourism industry.


Do you have an EU passport? Because an Australian isn't allowed to work in Italy without a work visa, which is very difficult to arrange, or a working holiday visa, which must be obtained in advance.


----------



## Jessiejane (Feb 12, 2011)

Not yet as i am just currently looking into moving, but i plan to get an italian passport which i believe you can work with. I will organise that soon. Basically im just researching whether its easy enough to get a job in rome...


----------



## TDC2 (Feb 11, 2011)

My understanding is that getting the passport can be a lengthy process. If you spend the time it takes to do that learning Italian seriously, you'll be in a better position to find work. Unless you have special skills of some sort, your best job opportunities, at least at first, will probably be in the tourist industry where your English is desirable.


----------



## unclejoe (Nov 7, 2010)

English teaching might be the way to go. (Teaching English - The Italy Wiki)


----------

